# W.F. & S. 42



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 14, 2013)

new to bottle collecting.  W.F. & S. 42 is all it says.  no Mil anywhere.  real heavy and thick bottle.  any suggestions on age?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey Robdab,
 W. F. & S. is the last glass manufacturer in a chain of glassmakers from Milwaukee. They were driven out of business by prohibition (because of the reduced demand for bottles). I think they made it to 1922 before shutting down. If the seams go up to the top rim (which I think they do) it is after 1910. Also, because it is a beer bottle, it is likely pre-prohibition (before 1919). So, it dates to about WWI. Not a great bottle value-wise without a collectable brewer name embossed.


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks for the info! that date seems about right 'cause i found it near this cider bottle which i was able to identify.  they were both found in previously submerged shores of an irrigation dam built in 1913...


----------

